# LS2 Oil Leak



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

Looking for some reference info. I saw a post some time ago about the LS2"s having a block SEEPAGE issue resembling Rear main seal leak. Does anyone know how prevalent the seepage issue is compared to the rear main leak?
If someone could please lead me to this information I would sure appreciate it.
Thanks 
pags20


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There are no block seepage issues with this car I am aware of. If you're experiencing oil leaks you may want to get it to the shop.


----------



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the response.


----------



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

GTO JUDGE,
Here is a little FYI. I found what I need on LS2.com forums.
There was a TSB on this Porosity issue that affects many vehicles with LS2's.
The following are the TSB #'s 050601034D and 050601034E.
Hope this is helpful for any future threads.
pags20


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Could you give us a link to these TSBs??? I've searched LS2.com, Yahoo and Google
and couldn't find anything.

Larry


----------



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Tsb Info.*

TSB says to replace rear main, but the main problem is the Rear plate leaking, thats what the RTV is for




Does not specifically include G8 but may be of use if you have an oil leak

#05-06-01-034E: 5.3L LC9, LS4, L33, LH6, LM4, 5.7L LS1, LS6, 6.0L LS2, L76, 6.2L L92, 7.0L LS7 - Engine Oil Leak at Rear Cover Assembly Area (Engine Block Porosity RTV Repair Procedure) - (Feb 12, 2007)


Subject: 5.3L LC9, LS4, L33, LH6, LM4, 5.7L LS1, LS6, 6.0L LS2, L76, 6.2L L92, 7.0L LS7-- Engine Oil Leak at Rear Cover Assembly Area (Engine Block Porosity RTV Repair Procedure)


Models: 2004-2007 Buick Rainier

2005-2007 Cadillac CTS-V

2007 Cadillac Escalade, Escalade ESV, Escalade EXT

2003-2007 Chevrolet Corvette, TrailBlazer

2004-2006 Chevrolet SSR

2005-2007 Chevrolet Silverado, Silverado SS

2006-2007 Chevrolet Impala SS, Monte Carlo SS, TrailBlazer SS

2007 Chevrolet Avalanche, Suburban, Tahoe

2003-2007 GMC Envoy, Sierra

2004-2005 GMC Envoy XUV

2007 GMC Yukon XL, Yukon Denali, Yukon XL Denali

2004-2006 Pontiac GTO

2005-2007 Pontiac Grand Prix GXP

2005-2007 Saab 9-7X

with 5.3L, 5.7L, 6.0L, 6.2L, 7.0L VORTEC™ GEN III or GEN IV V8 Engine (RPOs LC9, LS4, L33, LH6, LM4, LS1, LS6, LS2, L76, L92, LS7)




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This bulletin is being revised to update warranty information. Please discard Corporate Bulletin Number 05-06-01-034D (Section 06 -- Engine/Propulsion System).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Condition
Some customers may comment on an engine oil leak.

Cause
Upon initial diagnosis, it may be determined that the leak is coming from the rear cover gasket. This condition may be caused by engine block porosity on the sealing surface. This issue pertains to aluminum block applications only.

Correction
Follow the steps for Oil Leak Diagnosis in SI to determine the source of the leak. If the leak has been diagnosed as coming from the engine rear cover assembly, refer to Engine Rear Cover Replacement in SI and remove the engine rear cover assembly. Inspect for engine block porosity where the engine rear cover mates to the engine block. If porosity is found anywhere on the sealing surface, use the following procedure to apply RTV to repair the engine block porosity. Refer to the illustration below.





Important: Clean any residual oil from the block and cover before applying the sealant in the next step.

Wipe a small amount of RTV, P/N 12378521 (in Canada, use P/N 88901148), onto the surface using a plastic scraper to fill the porosity.
Remove any excess RTV material, especially from inside the high pressure oil passage. Refer to #1 in the above illustration.
The joint may be closed immediately after applying the RTV. Total joint time after the RTV has been applied must be under 20 minutes.
Important: Refer to Engine Rear Cover Replacement in SI and follow the tightening specifications and sequence.

Reinstall the engine rear cover using a new gasket and a new crankshaft rear main seal. Refer to Engine Rear Cover Replacement in SI.
Parts Information
Important: For Saab (U.S.) only, use P/N 12345795, Engine Oil Dye (U.S.), or equivalent.

Part Number
Description
Qty

12574293 Gasket - Crankshaft Rear Oil Seal Housing 1

89060436 Seal, Crankshaft Rear Main 1

12378521 (U.S.) 88901148 (Canada) Sealant 1

12345795 (U.S.) Dye, Engine Oil 1

10953470 (Canada) Dye, Engine Oil 1
__________________
OLD:2004 gto 5.7/m6...cammed/bolt ons
09 honda fit
09 white hot G8GT premium/sport onyx/red
tuned by ME,DT LT's,roto-fab,HSRK,LPM mod,ICR mod,Hood vent mod,160*,reso&mid muff deleteW/Xpipe,GXP mufflers.
gxp diffuser,painted calipers,hids,leds,tint,bmr tunnel brace
355hp 373tq
Before headers
1/4 12.997 106.5 1.98 60ft best trap 107.5
Reply With Quote


----------



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Tsb Info.*

I took this off the G8 forum but it still applies.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I went fishing and found this info on a corvette forum:

5.7L LS1, 6.0L *LS2*, 5.3L LS4, 5.7L LS6, 7.0L LS7, 5.3L L33, 5.3L LH6, 5.3L LM4 -- Engine Oil Leak at Rear Cover Assembly Area (Engine Block Porosity RTV Repair Procedure)
2004-2006 Buick Rainier

2003-2006 Chevrolet Corvette, TrailBlazer
2004-2006 Chevrolet SSR
2005-2006 Chevrolet TrailBlazer SS, Silverado, Silverado SS
2006 Chevrolet Impala SS, Monte Carlo SS
2003-2006 GMC Envoy, Envoy XUV, Sierra
*2004-2006 Pontiac GTO*
2005-2006 Pontiac Grand Prix GXP
2005-2006 Saab 9-7X

Equipped with *5.7L, 6.0L*, 5.3L, 7.0L Engines (RPOs LS1, LS6, LS2, LS4, L33, LH6, LM4, LS7) Engines

Condition
*Some* customers may comment on an engine oil leak.

Cause
Upon initial diagnosis, it may be determined that the leak is coming from the rear cover gasket. This condition may be caused by engine block porosity on the sealing surface.

Correction
Follow the steps for Oil Leak Diagnosis (SI Document ID # 204344) to determine the source of the leak. If the leak has been diagnosed as coming from the rear cover assembly, remove the rear cover assembly and inspect for engine block porosity where the rear cover mates to the engine block. If porosity is found anywhere on the sealing surface, use the following procedure to apply RTV to repair the engine block porosity (refer to illustration below).

Wipe a small amount of RTV, P/N 12378521 (in Canada, use P/N 88901148) onto the surface using a plastic scraper to fill the porosity.
Remove any excess RTV material, especially from inside the high pressure oil passage (refer to #1 in the above illustration).
Allow the RTV to cure for 10 minutes.
Important: Be sure to follow the tightening specifications and sequence found in SI.

Reinstall the rear cover using a new gasket.
Parts Information 12574293
Gasket - Crankshaft Rear Oil Seal Housing 12378521 (U.S.)

88901148 (Canada) Sealant


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I went fishing and found this info on a corvette forum:



Hey Judge,

Thanks for the information. Never knew about this issue and as of yet , no leak problems.

What rear cover are they talking about ? If we have this problem , will this be covered by the dealer.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

LOWET said:


> Hey Judge,
> 
> Thanks for the information. Never knew about this issue and as of yet , no leak problems.
> 
> What rear cover are they talking about ? If we have this problem , will this be covered by the dealer.


I didn't know of this issue either. pags20 inquired so I went looking for more info on it.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I didn't know of this issue either. pags20 inquired so I went looking for more info on it.


Thanks, what rear cover are they talking about


----------



## got GTO? (Jan 4, 2010)

So what responsibility does the GMPP have in regards to this TSB?
I recently got new brakes installed and the independent mechanic noticed a bunch of oil collected on the pan and stated that the main seal looks like it's been leaking for at least a year given the thickness of the oil build up. I do check my oil and get it changed often and know that it loses a good quart or more every 4-5K miles but didn't think is was that serious (dumb of me, right?)
Anyway, my mechanic friend then says he remembers a TSB being issued about this FACTORY DEFECT and found it quickly in the subscription database from Sept. '09. He then tells me that the stealership should have corrected this issue earlier this year when they were working the bugs out of a cooling issue I was having. My mechanic tells me that I have a case with GMPP unless they correct this issue for a deductible even though my warranty expired as they had the car while it was still under warranty and ignored this TSB issue just to save their costs. We all have to stop letting these bastards get away with this kind of blatant negligence. Do I call GM Executive and rattle cages again or just file a case with the state automotive bureau? Thoughts?


----------

